# Sticky  Want to start a section for another country?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi there,

If you're interested in starting a section for another country or area of the world's medical schools, please contact me and we can set that up (provided there is a sizeable amount of content to post in that area).

So please do let me know if you think we should have any other sections. 

Thanks!
:teacher:


----------



## Babyshakes007 (Jun 30, 2006)

i was jus wondering if a section on med schools in Africa could be made availabe


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Babyshakes007 said:


> i was jus wondering if a section on med schools in Africa could be made available


Thanks for your suggestion. Do you think that we'd have enough content to put in those sections and enough users that would be interested in joining to participate?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Dont be so short sighted man, Africa is a whole continent, I'm sure there would be plenty of stuff to post =)


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

A section on Africa is open now.


----------



## DrVladdy (Oct 20, 2006)

I think opening regional sections will actually encourage people to post and ask questions about schools in a particular region...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, like rather than in a specific country, make it like Asian Medical Schools and European Medical Schools ?


----------



## DrVladdy (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh hahaha, I actually didn't mean it that way, but that would be useful for Europe, for example. This could include discussion of med schools in UK, Ireland, Poland, and Czech Republic. Right now, nobody is discussing UK schools, so this could be a solution to the current "silence". As threads increase, we can then split them off into separate sections.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Great idea -- will incorporate it right away DrVaddy.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

you mean vLaddy heh


----------



## shij421 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi folks, how about one for China MBBS. So much sketchy advertisement yet so little concrete info =( Anybody got experience? btw, I'm hoping to come back to North America to practice


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm I've heard of about a lot of people going to China for MBBS... hopefully someone will come by with some info about the whole process.


----------



## shij421 (Feb 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Hmm I've heard of about a lot of people going to China for MBBS... hopefully someone will come by with some info about the whole process.


Oh yah? Do you know if this is a scam?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

if what's a scam?


----------



## shij421 (Feb 24, 2007)

mbbs in china. Are the faculties actually fluent in english?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Whether it's in Chinese or English doesn't really make it a scam does it? 

I don't know about all the medical schools there, but there are definitely some that are taught in an english medium.


----------



## Catherine (Mar 1, 2007)

*Site For Dominican schools*



Rehan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you're interested in starting a section for another country or area of the world's medical schools, please contact me and we can set that up (provided there is a sizeable amount of content to post in that area).
> 
> ...


Hi Rehan,

I would be very interested in starting a site for Dominican Schools. I am looking for students especially from my school,the UASD, but am interested in helping anyone from the schools I already know about. I am also open to any questions from any student from any school regardig residency and licensure in the states.
catherine


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Catherine, thank you for your suggestion.

I think at this time making a whole section _just_ for Dominican schools might be too specific -- however, how would you feel about us making a section for Carribean schools in general? We'd love to have you help out on the site with the vast information and experience that you have to share.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, the carribean schools in general would be really great I think, even if you have experience with just one school in, it'll still be a great way to start off. We really appreciate the idea.


----------



## Mush (Jun 25, 2007)

hey can u guys start one about medicine in Canada? I have been looking for information online but it all seems soo complicated with the requiremnts as well as visa stuff..:S


----------



## shadow (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey there, 
I am a medical student in China in my second year. There are quite a few good schools here, and the faculties are proficient in english. 
There is an increasing demand for medical study in China and yearly many students from different countries keep enrolling. Since most of the english programs were initiated in the last decade there is still not much information available to interested students. I suggest a section for Chinese medical schools b open, and i am more than glad to answer any questions anyone mite hv.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds great. You can go ahead and start a thread in the International Medical Schools section all about your school if you like. As that thread grows and eventually talks about other schools, we'll start to separate it out and form a Chinese Medical school section when it gets big enough.

Thanks a lot for willing to help out and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dwijesh sheth (Mar 6, 2009)

China section please!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

For china if you want quality english medium courses Fudan university is the best choice IMO. You can also consider Hong Kong Universities.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I think we have enough students planning to go to China...any chance of the Chinese forum?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Definite possibility. Any specific Chinese schools in mind?


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Shanghai JiaoTong University
Zhejiang University
Wenzhou medical university
Sun Yat sen University
Fudan University
Tongji University
Nanjing Medical University
Tianjing University
HUST


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I can drop by some details about some of those universities if you want, I just finished my surgical rotation and will be free\.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah sure, that would be great actually. Let me get the other section set up there and we'll start some threads with the schools that you've mentioned.

Always a pleasure to have a helpful member aboard!


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Rehan,

Can you please start a section for Middle East Medical colleges .There are many countries included in ME so a lot of users will get benefitted especially the expatriate community living in these countries.

Regards


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Who will head up the section? Are there any schools that you could start threads for?


----------



## safira218 (Feb 20, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> Whether it's in Chinese or English doesn't really make it a scam does it?
> 
> I don't know about all the medical schools there, but there are definitely some that are taught in an english medium.


I would be very interested in starting a site for Dominican Schools. I am looking for students especially from my school,the UASD, but am interested in helping anyone from the schools I already know about. I am also open to any questions from any student from any school regardig residency and licensure in the states.
catherine


----------



## ammaryounas (Aug 22, 2011)

Please start a section for MD in Russia and Independent states like Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan etc.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Canada Please !!!!!


----------



## victory12 (Nov 11, 2011)

Rehan said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Do you think that we'd have enough content to put in those sections and enough users that would be interested in joining to participate?


Dont be so short sighted man, Africa is a whole continent, I'm sure there would be plenty of stuff to post =)


----------



## victory12 (Nov 11, 2011)

safira218 said:


> I would be very interested in starting a site for Dominican Schools. I am looking for students especially from my school,the UASD, but am interested in helping anyone from the schools I already know about. I am also open to any questions from any student from any school regardig residency and licensure in the states.
> catherine


Please start a section for MD in Russia and Independent states like Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan etc.


----------



## rehmanzu (Oct 19, 2013)

Muaaz said:


> Hi Rehan,
> 
> Can you please start a section for Middle East Medical colleges .There are many countries included in ME so a lot of users will get benefitted especially the expatriate community living in these countries.
> 
> Regards


I believe a separate section for the schools in Middle East is a must. There is already too much interest that has been posted on this site for these schools. E.g. Rakah Medical School, University of Sharjah, Gulf Medical University and Dubai Medical College to mention a few. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

rehmanzu said:


> I believe a separate section for the schools in Middle East is a must. There is already too much interest that has been posted on this site for these schools. E.g. Rakah Medical School, University of Sharjah, Gulf Medical University and Dubai Medical College to mention a few. Thanks for your consideration.


The Middle East Medical Schools section has been added. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------

